# Blinking CF card indicator light



## Shadowfax (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Rebel XTi with a BG-3 battery grip attached. It's working just fine, but recently something weird started. The CF card indicator light blinks intermittently when the camera is off and regardless if the grip is on or off. It does not do that when turned on. Is this something I should be concerned about having repaired?


----------

